# AWDF



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Is anybody going to the AWDF Nationals next week in Pa. I understand there will be 96 entries and some real nice dogs? I will be there with my new 5 month puppy....Cliff


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Wish I could. We have 5 "friends" trialing.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I wanted to but for some reason I thought it was this weekend and already entered a show myself next weekend.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Cliff, me and a couple of other friends will be there on Saturday all day!! Looking forward to it.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Lynn, look forward to meeting you....Cliff


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PCliff, me and a couple of other friends will be there on Saturday all day!! Looking forward to it.










I'm so mad - well not really - my Dad was to be Grand Marshall of a memorial day parade and since he passed so unexpectedly, the committee has asked that his children be there so myself, my sister, my brother and our spouses will be representing him. Have a great time and we'll figure out when we can meet. You all will have to drive up to Carroll Valley when I'm there next (most likely 5/3 and 6/4).

HAVE FUN!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

> Quote:me and a couple of other friends will be there on Saturday all day!! Looking forward to it.


Looking forward meeting you, Lynn!!! I probably wont be at the stadium till the afternoon on Saturday as my friend is doing an FH so we will be at tracking for good portion of the morning/afternoon. I am just keeping fingers crossed she doesnt draw the last track LOL


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Julia.. I have your phone number programmed in my cell... I'll give you a call Saturday mid morning to find out an estimated time of arrival at the stadium.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

This is gonna be a HUGE event! 

Looking forward to watching the different breeds and those from my area that are competing..


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

> Quote:I'll give you a call Saturday mid morning to find out an estimated time of arrival at the stadium.


Awesome!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I plan on being there Saturday.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Any reports?? Pictures??


----------

